# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Move a shed w/only one person

## OneZero

so, I said I would move a shed for my olds. It has to move about 8-10 mtrs onto a new slab. Catch is, I wont have any help and it is a real pain to move due to there being no base to the 3x3 shed. Any ideas? I don't want to do to the extent of making a floor for it 
Any ideas?

----------


## Bros

3 x 3 m shed and i am assuming has no base will flex a little so it is just a matter of slowly taking advantage of this flexing to get there or you could to old fashion way of using three pipes to roll it over on four pieces of wood

----------


## David.Elliott

It probably is held together with 20? fixings of some kind... and if MY experience stands for anything they're usually made of tinfoil, so moving them is fraught whilst trying to keep it in reasonable shape.
I'd recommend taking it apart (6 pieces at most)...and re-assemble with new bigger galv angle to hold it together better...

----------


## SabreOne

It's the "one person" thing that will be the hardest. 
If you can con someone to help you for just 15 minutes, un-attach it from the existing slab, place two long pieces of timber under the front / back walls about 1 meter in from each side so a person can walk between the two timbers and pick up, screw base of front / back walls to timbers. One person at front, one at back, lift and walk......

----------


## OneZero

> It's the "one person" thing that will be the hardest. 
> If you can con someone to help you for just 15 minutes, un-attach it from the existing slab, place two long pieces of timber under the front / back walls about 1 meter in from each side so a person can walk between the two timbers and pick up, screw base of front / back walls to timbers. One person at front, one at back, lift and walk......

  That was my original plan, only I would use them as a sleigh type thing and skull drag it to it's new position.
Am now thinking that I could use maybe a milk crate above my head for extra reach and push it up, move it a few mtrs and put it down. Repeat 5 times and it's in its new spot.

----------


## OneZero

> It probably is held together with 20? fixings of some kind... and if MY experience stands for anything they're usually made of tinfoil, so moving them is fraught whilst trying to keep it in reasonable shape.
> I'd recommend taking it apart (6 pieces at most)...and re-assemble with new bigger galv angle to hold it together better...

  Not this one! It has reinforcement everywhere. It's the only 25 y.o zinc shed I know with a three point lock, 3mm angle on all corners and the same on the ridge.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That was my original plan, only I would use them as a sleigh type thing and skull drag it to it's new position.
> Am now thinking that I could use maybe a milk crate above my head for extra reach and push it up, move it a few mtrs and put it down. Repeat 5 times and it's in its new spot.

  
If you're confident you can lift it, make a "H" shape from light timber so you "lift" at the corners, with your hands being in the middle of the "H".
That will make it less wobbly.  
Otherwise, have a look and see how it's secured at the corners.
Some sheds I've dismantled in the past didn't even have brackets.
The corners were pop riveted together in 4 spots/corner, or held togethe with tek screws.  
Good luck!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I may or may not have been involved in this.....

----------


## Uncle Bob

Got a new caravan platypusgardens?  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Got a new caravan platypusgardens?

  Beat me to it :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Got a new caravan platypusgardens?

    :Rofl:

----------


## OneZero

How far did you have to take it?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not very far

----------


## OBBob

Why stop there ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Why stop there ...

  
Love those shows.
Amazing what can be done.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Love those shows.
> Amazing what can be done... when OH&S isn't a consideration.

  Fixed... Lol.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Fixed... Lol.

  
Pretty sure they keep things as safe as anyone possibly can do while moving a house....

----------


## OneZero

Not heavy haulage worthy but mixture of levers, rollers and brute force.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thats it!   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

Where there's a will....there's a way!!   Great work!

----------

